# Creación de Caja acústica, dudas.



## Innsmouth (Jul 7, 2013)

Hola Comunidad, me has ayudado en varias ocaciones revisando
temas, pero ahora tengo una duda más personalizada y me he creado esta cuenta,
les cuento mi duda:

Soy cantante de Death Metal y estoy haciéndome unos monitores de piso, estoy fabricando el primero, y poseo un power mixer de 60w que será utilizado casi exclusivamente para la voz, que por cierto, el cantar es de bajo decibel, no más que hablar, por lo que se utiliza bastante ganancia desde un pedal, y la voz es una voz ultra grave, un gutural. El proyecto tiene por finalidad utilizarse de retorno en pequeños lugares de 50 personas de pie y para ensayar sin que la voz sea comida por una batería acústica sin amplificar, ¿me explico?.
He cortado madera y dimensionado para la creación de un cajón acústico para un woofer de 15' y un tweeter o driver. Aún no he hecho el agujero circular del woofer ya que tengo serias dudas con el hardware a elegir, ya que iba a ser creado para un Power mixer de 500w, pero tendrá que ser destinado para un Power mixer TOA 506m de 60w con dos salidas de tornillos de 4 ohm, soportable hasta 16 ohm.

El woofer que iba a utilizar es de 15' 200w rms de 8 ohm pero en vista de la salida de 60w del power estaba pensando utilizar un woofer de 12' con 130w rms de 8 ohms.

Tiene que ser de 8 ohms ya que si resulta, haré la segunda caja acústica de 8 ohm para conectarla en paralelo y así sumar los 4 ohms.

¿Qué opinan ustedes? es exagerado utilizar un woofer de 15' de 200w en un power de 60w? ¿podrá el power alimentar esa dimensión de woofer, se verá afectado, qué podrá ocurrir?

¿O me conviene más utilizar uno de 12' de 130w rms? siempre teniendo en cuenta de que haré otro de los mismos para hacer el par.

Quizás piensen en utilizar pulgadas más chicas como de 10', pero la idea es que soporte una voz ultra grave.
Si que tuviera que redimensionar la madera para un woofer más pequeño, bueno, ahí tendría otro problema, pero es para otro tema.
desde ya muchas gracias.

PD: Si que el tema fue abierto en un foro equivocado, por favor moverlo con confianza.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 8, 2013)

Hola Innsmouth bienvenido al foro.
Lamento decirte que con ta poca potencia en un monitor, tu voz quedara extremadamente baja.
Por lo general en los vivos en necesario mucha ganancia en la voz para que no quede atras de los otros instrumentos. Y para colmo una bata de death metal. Se va a complicar.
10 y 12" esta bien para lograr unas cajas de tamaño moderado y con buena respuesta en bajos. 
Tambien que los monitores soporten entre 200 y 300W c/u. de esta manera no habria problemas para manejarlos con 60W en un principio.  Pero mas adelante podrias conseguir una potencia mas grande para obtener mas ganancia sin necesidad de modificar los monitores.

Saludos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/innsmouth/


----------



## Innsmouth (Jul 8, 2013)

Gracias Detrakx!
Entonces lo que haré será lo siguiente, me armaré dos cajas acústicas 12' + Driver, de 200Wrms c/u para ese ampli de 60w, que obviamente más adelante buscaré uno más potente.

Ahora bien, tengo un par de consultitas más, ya tenía armado el cajón que es un XM 15' (acá dejo el plano http://melca.com.ar/archivos/planos/monitor xm15.pdf )en vista de que el woofer será ahora de 12' ¿creen que tendré problemas si instalo el de 12' en un cajón de litraje para un woofer de 15'?

¿O lo dimensiono al ojímetro? es que igual me gustaría más adelante instalar un woofer de 15'.

Y termino con ésto, citando a Detrakx "Tambien que los monitores soporten entre 200 y 300W c/u" Supongo que hablas de 200 y 300 watts RMS, ¿cierto? o sea que el amplificador de 60W podrá alimentar a un Woofer de 200Wrms sin mucho problemas (siempre respetando el amperaje) Y si lo soporta ¿entonces podría en vez de instalarle un woofer de 12', instalar uno de 15' de 200Wrms?
Para ahorrarme el dilema de dimensionar todo el cajón de 15' para un woofer de 12"... eso sí, si hay alguna forma sencilla de calcularlo podría servirme 

Saludos y gracias.
Disculpa tanta pregunta, pero no sé de electrónica y la poca información que tengo es gracias a que me he dedicado a leer en internet sobre algunas cosas.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 8, 2013)

Si la cuestion cambia, por que cada woofer tiene sus caracteristicas y lleva su caja echa a medida.
Te recomiendo que. Si utilizas los planos que subistes, respetes la medidas que se detallan y los mismos transductores  ( modelo y marca de woofer, drivers, bocinas,etc.)

En caso de que tengas los 12" hay que hacer el trabajo desde el principio. 
Relevar las caracteristicas tambien conocidos como parametros T/S.
Luego se puede simular en WinISd, y obtener el litraje interno de la caja y las dimensiones del tubo de sintonia. 

Respecto a la potencia si es RMS.

Saludos.


----------



## Innsmouth (Jul 8, 2013)

Muchas gracias!!!!
Entonces seguiré con lo que estaba, monitor de 15' para el ampli de 60w, el otro que haré para usarlo den paralelo junto a éste será de una de 12 ó de 10'.

En serio, muy agradecido, me comprometo a subir alguna foto si es que logro terminarlo  Saludos.


----------

